Ask HN: Excluding freelance sites, how do you find devs for small side projects? - philshem
======
jppope
Networking... freelance sites actually kind of suck now

~~~
philshem
Yes. I agree about freelance sites. Platforms generate revenue on quantity,
not quality (or refunds).

